# Pictures, everbody likes pictures!



## Rain_Flower (Aug 17, 2007)

Just wanted to post some pics of my animals 

This is Thumper, my tailess crested gecko:











Irwin, my savannah monitor:











And my little chameleons, they don't have names yet.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 17, 2007)

A great variaty of pets and gorgeous ones at that, but this is the wrong section.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 17, 2007)

Novak said:


> A great variaty of pets and gorgeous ones at that, but this is the wrong section.


I ment to post it in the "not so spineless wonders" my computer is lame, I sorry  Hope the mods will move it for me.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the chameleons go well with the earrings.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 18, 2007)

Heh, thanks.


----------



## zimbu (Aug 20, 2007)

Those chameleons are friggin cute .  When them and the monitor get bigger though you're gonna need a lot of space for all their enclosures .


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 20, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> And my little chameleons, they don't have names yet.


ooh, pretty!

nice chameleons too


----------



## monitormonster (Aug 20, 2007)

The Sav is sooo cute, I really miss my big guy


----------



## beetleman (Aug 20, 2007)

:clap: ahh awesome lizards! thanks for sharing, hey ive got names for your chameleons how bout, moe,larry,curly  just a thought


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 21, 2007)

beetleman said:


> :clap: ahh awesome lizards! thanks for sharing, hey ive got names for your chameleons how bout, moe,larry,curly  just a thought


Heh, yeah we thought about that one actually. Still not sure though.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 21, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> I ment to post it in the "not so spineless wonders" my computer is lame, I sorry  Hope the mods will move it for me.


Haha, blame it on the computer!  I agree, really nice looking.  The animals are cool too.


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Aug 21, 2007)

Rain Flower,

Are you on the Chameleon Forums yet?

-Brad


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 21, 2007)

Brad Ramsey said:


> Rain Flower,
> 
> Are you on the Chameleon Forums yet?
> 
> -Brad


Nooo.... what is this?


----------



## Brad Ramsey (Aug 21, 2007)

Chameleon Forums is the BEST place to get husbandry info, share pics, questions ...whatever.
Many extremely experienced and knowledgeable keepers and everyone is really nice!
You HAVE to go there.

http://www.chameleonforums.com/

-Brad Ramsey


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 21, 2007)

Brad Ramsey said:


> Chameleon Forums is the BEST place to get husbandry info, share pics, questions ...whatever.
> Many extremely experienced and knowledgeable keepers and everyone is really nice!
> You HAVE to go there.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I'll deffinately check it out, thanks


----------



## rikukunut (Aug 21, 2007)

nice chameleon... hey i thought this is only for arachno hihihi lizard are nice too


----------



## Morax (Sep 19, 2007)

*nice collection*

irwins hella cute, I love monitors. I have a savannah monitor my self named Drako  Hes bout a lil over a year....but nice collectin of criters...


----------



## Rain_Flower (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  Yeah I saw your pics of him, he's adorable!


----------

